# Baby Monitors for Multiple Rooms?



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

We have been using (and loving) a digital Safety 1st monitor for our son since he was a baby (he's 3.5 yrs now). We still want to use a monitor in his room at night. But, now we also have a 4 month old and she's hopefully getting to the point where we can lay her down on her own while we're elsewhere in the house. So, we need a monitor for her, too. We only want audio, no video. I tried searching for monitor sets that include transmitters for 2 rooms, but my search seems to suggest that these no longer exist...? If we simply buy another digital monitor set, how do we make sure there won't be interference with the existing monitor? I've seen some that claim to "search for an open channel" or somthing like that. Is that what I want?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Is there a particular reason you need a monitor for your 3 year old? I never used them past 18 months or so because at that point if they need you they come get you!


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Is there a particular reason you need a monitor for your 3 year old? I never used them past 18 months or so because at that point if they need you they come get you!


I actually wasn't sure we'd still need it at this point...we've stopped using it at naptime.

BUT...the issue is nighttime. We sleep with white noise in our room, which is down the hall from DS's room. So if he was just calling for us, we'd have a hard time hearing him. We have an older home with old doors and old doorknobs, and the doorknob in his room can be a little tricky to operate. In general he does fine with it, but there was a night a couple months ago when he threw up in the middle of the night (it sounded like a little coughing in the monitor) and he tried to get out of his room, but his poor little hands were all barfy and slippery and he couldn't get a good enough grasp on the doorknob...so he started crying for daddy...and thankfully we could hear him because of the monitor.

I had been trying just moving the monitor from room to room, depending on whether I was trying to get DD to sleep on her own or not...but, frankly, it's a bit of a pain to keep moving the transmitter.

I know the most obvious answer may be to try to make the doorknob easier/more reliable (or replace it)...but, honestly, I don't know when that might happen. In the meantime, maybe we just need to get a second monitor and return it if it causes interference.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

It might be worth looking into cordless phones. Ours has a baby monitor mode where we can set up a handset as the trainsmitter, then dial it from our downstairs handset and listen in. If a call comes in the handset rings as normal and exits the baby monitor mode when you answer, you have to remember to redial the transmitting handset when you are done.

I know we can page a couple of handsets at once so I wonder if you would be able to dial into several handsets on the baby monitor mode.


----------

